# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  insert into

## myallsql_01

I am following the online course on this site example.  I am seem to stuck on the insert into section.

keep getting the error check sql statement.  any help appriecate.

----------


## Steve R Jones

Welcome to the site :Wink: 

I'd be helpful if you posted the info you're trying to insert.

----------


## myallsql_01

insert into 
myemployees_tj111
(firstname, lastname, title, age, salary)
values ('Jonie','Weber','Secretary',28,19500.00);


please check sql statement

----------


## rmiao

Are you missing any non-null columns?

----------


## myallsql_01

I am following the instruction how to insert into table

----------


## myallsql_01

I am totatlly new to sql

----------


## myallsql_01

creat table myemployees_01
(firstname,lastname,title,age,salary);

then

insert into
myemployees_01
(firstname,lastname,title,age,salary)
values('john','smith','programmer',28,5800.00);

----------


## Steve R Jones

> insert into


The word INTO probably shouldn't be there.

----------


## rmiao

Insert into is valid in sql server:
USE AdventureWorks2008R2;
GO
INSERT INTO Production.UnitMeasure
VALUES (N'FT', N'Feet', '20080414');
GO

myallsql_01, cab you post error message here? You didn't specify data type for column when create table?

----------


## Steve R Jones

> *creat* table myemployees_01
> (firstname,lastname,title,age,salary)*;*
> 
> then
> 
> insert into
> myemployees_01
> (firstname,lastname,title,age,salary)
> values('john','smith','programmer',28,5800.00)*;*


Try it without the ; semi colons AND be sure and spell CREATE correctly.

----------

